# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) تحديثات :  النسخة الأخيرة من عملاق معدل الفيرموار NokiaCooker_2.9   من رفعي

## omarb1989

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته اليوم أطرح لكم المعدل الشهير لفيرموار نوكيا NokiaCooker الإصدار 2.9 
وهذه بعض الصور على البرنامج الرائع  
الصورة الأولى   
الصورة الثانية     والآن مع التحميل 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## omarb1989

يا إخوة أين الردود!!!!؟؟

----------


## mohamed73

جزاك الله خيرا  وبارك الله فيك

----------


## omarb1989

بارك الله فيك أخي على الرد المشجع

----------

